# Doctrine of election used against unbelievers !



## Mayflower (Jun 27, 2008)

Can we concluded that John 10:26,means that doctrine of election is used against unbelievers were is written:

"But you do not believe because you are not of My sheep.

Does anyone know more verses, were the doctrine of election is used against unbelievers, insted of al these verses where ir comferts the believers ?


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jun 27, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Can we concluded that John 10:26,means that doctrine of election is used against unbelievers were is written:
> 
> "But you do not believe because you are not of My sheep.
> 
> Does anyone know more verses, were the doctrine of election is used against unbelievers, insted of al these verses where ir comferts the believers ?



Romans 9:19-23


----------



## Davidius (Jun 27, 2008)

Christ had the added benefit of knowing whether someone was a reprobate. We can't really do that, so I'm not sure that we can use the election passages against anyone. For that matter, the election passages have not always been so comforting to me, either, since I've never seen a good teaching on how we can have full assurance in subjective feelings. 


To sum it up, the election passages, as I see it at this point, are very helpful for Jesus.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 27, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Christ had the added benefit of knowing whether someone was a reprobate. We can't really do that, so I'm not sure that we can use the election passages against anyone. For that matter, the election passages have not always been so comforting to me, either, since I've never seen a good teaching on how we can have full assurance in subjective feelings.
> 
> 
> To sum it up, the election passages, as I see it at this point, are very helpful for Jesus.



Iam totally agree, and we can't use these pasage's against unbelievers, only Christ can, but i was searching for them because someone told me that the passage's on election were according to the person only ment as a comfort for the believers, which is true because according JOhn 10:26, Jesus used it here against the unbelivers!


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 27, 2008)

How about John 8:47 and John 12:37-41.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jun 28, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Can we concluded that John 10:26,means that doctrine of election is used against unbelievers were is written:
> 
> "But you do not believe because you are not of My sheep.
> 
> Does anyone know more verses, were the doctrine of election is used against unbelievers, insted of al these verses where ir comferts the believers ?



Mt13:11-17
Mt15;13
2tim2:19-21
Heb6:7-8
Heb10:38-39


----------

